# Video: 1/4 cut for Jedi Warriors



## Ekka (Jun 1, 2006)

A close up of the quarter cut for the universes benefit. A masterpiece of galatic warfare strategy required to eliminate the dark side (weeds).

May the force be with you. Coz if it's against you ... you'll need a bigger hammer and wedge. 

At 4.21mins and 20.83MB (WMV streaming vid) this is a keeper and loaded with .... well, you'll have to watch to find out!

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/quartercut.wmv


----------



## stihlatit (Jun 1, 2006)

Another good one>>>>THX.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 1, 2006)

Ekka another good video...


----------



## Andy1234 (Jun 1, 2006)

Great video!!

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 2, 2006)

:rockn: Nice sound effects. Great show mate.


----------



## romeo (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice video. I have never seen a palm tree fell before.


----------



## pantheraba (Jun 6, 2006)

Well done....great shots of how the wedges can work. It looked like you intentionally set up a "mismatch" cut so that it held until the wedges did their thing.

Good instructional work...thanks.


----------



## Hack (Jul 9, 2006)

This is incredibly helpful. Thank you!


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 9, 2006)

Ekka, great videos. I have been downloading them for a few days. I just moved from pine tree country to palm tree country here in west palm beach florida. My knowledge of palms is limited so the videos are very instructonal and informative. Thanks for taking the time to do this for we all know how fun it is to computer stuff after a long day cutting. 
Anyway question on this vid. Are you saying the 1/4 cuts are the relief cuts? And why are they used.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 9, 2006)

1/4 cuts are simply done coz the tree dia is too small to get a wedge in behind the bar.

The relief cuts or wings cuts are done below the notch and back cuts on the sides to make sure those fibres break.

I have seen palms turn 90 degrees when one side's fibres break and the other not, especially on Queen palms.

You'll soon find out how fibrous they are, cut all the way thru as a 1" strip of bark will hold up 100's of pounds of log you push off.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Aug 9, 2006)

light sabers with chains....mint! cool video very informative.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

Ekka thanks for the explanation. Do you know where i can obtain more info on palms?


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 14, 2006)

is the 1/4 cut reccomended on trees that aren't as fibrous as the palm. I am wondering if a less fibroud tree would hold while making the second cut? Or is the slight mismatch enough to hold it?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 15, 2006)

They all hold good mate, just wedge the low or lean side, if the trees is dead straight and symetrical then wedge the side with the hazard or target first.

Complete the other side of the quarter cut and wella, done.

The strength of palm wood is nowhere near as strong as a normal tree.


----------

